# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αγχωδης διαταραχη-κρισεις πανικου-πιεση

## lenapiatsa

Γεια χαρα σε ολους!
Ψαχνοντας στο google σημερα για αγχος &amp; φοβιες,βρηκα το 
site !Ανακαλυψα τελικα ο,τι δεν ειμαι η μονη ουτε μονη μου!
To club ειναι μεγαλο! 
Παλευω με το θηριο σχεδον 10 χρονια!Το διαστημα αυτο ειμαι στο μαυρο μου το χαλι.
Απο σημερα αρχισα το χαπακωμα παλι.
Μολις αρχισω να στρωνω θα σας δωσω &amp; το δικο μου ιστορικο.Θελω να μου πειτε ρε παιδια!Ειχε καποιος απο σας προβλημα με την πιεση του?Εμενα μ'εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα!
19/10 ,20/10

----------


## sabb

Καλώς ήρθες. Έχεις κάνει όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις για να δεις αν η υπέρταση είναι ιδιοπαθής ή όχι , δηλαδή αν προέρχεται από μη καθορισμένα αίτια ή αν έχει παθολογικά τέτοια ? Ακολουθείς κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή για να τη ρυθμίσεις κι αν ναι η ρύθμιση της επιτυγχάνεται ικανοποιητικά ? Υπάρχει ιστορικό υπέρτασης στην οικογένεια σου ? Οι τιμές αυτές αφορούν μετρήσεις σε καθημερινή βάση ? Έχεις κάνει 24ωρη μέτρηση πίεσης ? Και τέλος , ποια είναι η ηλικία σου ?

Είναι απαραίτητες οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες για να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω. Οι τιμές που δίνεις είναι αρκετά ψηλές για να αποδίδονται μόνο στο άγχος κι αν δεν έχεις κάνει τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις, ίσως θα πρέπει να τις κάνεις στο άμεσο μέλλον - για να μην πω αύριο κιόλας . Δεν θέλω να σε τρομάξω, αλλά οι τιμές είναι όντως ψηλές, αν η υπέρταση προέρχεται από ιδιοπαθή αίτια και πριν προλάβει να πειράξει κάποιο ζωτικό όργανο (νεφρά, καρδιά..), μπορείς να ζήσεις μια κατά τ\' άλλα φυσιολογική ζωή με την ικανοποιητική ρύθμιση της με φάρμακα που θα σε συνταγογραφήσει ο γιατρός που θα σε παρακολουθήσει.

----------


## lenapiatsa

Αν εχω κανει εξετασεις!!Πειραματοζωο απο τα 15 ειμαι!Για ενδοκρινολογικα.Επειδη ημουν \"ευρυχωρη\"οι γιατροι απορουσαν που ειχα τοσο χαμηλη πιεση.10εως 11.Μεχρι το 1999 που επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου με πιεση 22/10.Ακριβως ενα μηνα μετα τα ιδια.Εισαγωγη στο Ιπποκρατειο,γενικο ξετιναγμα.Δεν εχεις τιποτα,πηγαινε σπιτι σου,
ηρεμησε!Μου δινουν &amp; ενα tenormin να το παιρνω στις κρισεις.Καταλαβαινω πλεον τι τρεχει &amp; τους ζηταω να μου προτεινουν 1 καλο τρελογιατρο.Μην ανακατευεσαι μ\'αυτους,θα μπλεξεις!Βρισκω την ακρη μονη μου.Καλος γιατι δεν μ\'εριξε αμεσως στα σκληρα &amp; ηθελε να το παλεψουμε με ψυχοθεραπεια &amp; κανενα xannaxaki επι κρισεως.3 συνεδριες,τα χαπια μου &amp; σπιτι!Ελα ομως που εκανα τα χαπια καραμελες!Δεν ειχα καμια σχεση μ\'αυτα.Δυο μηνες μετα τροχαδην πισω απαιτωντας κανονικη θεραπεια!1 χρονο seroxat.Aγιο χαπι!Ελα ομως που παραευρυχωρησα.Κουραστηκα &amp; με τα πηγαινε-ελα θεσ/νικη.Αλλαζω γιατρο(Καβαλα),χαπια&amp;σουλ ουπωνομαι.Τελος παντων για να μην σε ζαλιζω(αλλα ρωτησες κι αλλα σου λεω),χθες πηγα σε νευρολογο,η οποια μου ειπε πως αδικα περνω τα χαπια για την πιεση.DIPEN 300 &amp; διουρητικα &amp;αντικαταθληπτικα&amp;αγχο λητικα....απαραιτητη η ψυχοθεραπεια!
Στα καλα μου η πιεση ειναι 13/8 ,14 το πολυ 15
Οι κρισεις με τα 19-20/9-10 εμφανιστηκαν τον τελευταιο μηνα.Μεσα σε 5/10 λεπτα το 19/9 γινεται 14/8.Ιδιαιτερα αν ξαπλωσω.Ειμαι 44
Σ\'ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες
Συγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα
Εχεις ακουσει παρομοιο περιστατικο αγχ διατ με σκαμπανεβασματα πιεσης?

----------


## sabb

Οι φυσιολογικές τιμές της αρτηριακής πίεσης είναι 135 / 85, στο εύρος 140/90 θεωρούνται χαμηλές τιμές υπέρτασης που θα μπορούσαν να αντιμετωπιστούν χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Δεν μου έχεις απαντήσει αν έχεις κάνει 24ωρη μέτρηση της πίεσης σου ή καταγραφή των μετρήσεων πρωι-βράδυ επί 15 μέρες. Αν κάποιος έχει παρουσιάσει σε κάποιες στιγμές της ζωής του τιμές άνω του φυσιολογικού δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί υπερτασικός αν δεν κάνει 24ωρη μέτρηση ή 15μερη καταγραφή μετρήσεων πρωί-βράδυ πάντα σε στιγμές ηρεμίας. Ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός \"ανεβάζει\" την πίεση όταν δραστηριοποιείται (γυμναστική, σεξ, κλπ) κι αυτό είναι πέρα για πέρα φυσιολογικό. 

Αν σε κάποιο αγχωτικό επεισόδιο ανέβασες πίεση που μετά όπως λες σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας έπεσε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, το πιθανότερο είναι πράγματι να μην είσαι υπερτασική και να μην έχεις ανάγκη ρύθμισης της με φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αλλά από την άλλη δεν μπορείς να αποκλείσεις τίποτε αν δεν κάνεις μια από τις δύο μετρήσεις που σου προανέφερα - πάντα σε συνεννόηση με ειδικό παθολόγο ή καρδιολόγο. Η ηλικία σου συνηγορεί στο να μην αμελήσεις αυτές τις εξετάσεις, το να είχες σε νεότερη ηλικία χαμηλή πίεση δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτε, από τα 40 και πάνω η αρτηριακή πίεση είτε από ιδιοπαθή αίτια είτε από δευτερογενή τέτοια, σε μεγάλο ποσοστό στους αστικούς κυρίως πληθυσμούς παρουσιάζεται πάνω από τα φυσιολογικά όρια, κι αυτό οφείλεται βασικά στον τρόπο ζωής μας (άγχος, ταχυφαγία, κάπνισμα, παχυσαρκία, έλλειψη σωματικής άσκησης κλπ)

Αν κάνεις αυτές τις μετρήσεις και βρεθούν εντός κανονικών ορίων, θα ξέρεις πως περιστασιακά θα έχεις αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα λόγω της αγχώδους διαταραχής και ως ένα σημείο θεώρησε τα σαν φυσιολογικά. Αν θέλεις όμως λόγω ηλικίας και λόγω προδιάθεσης (απ\' ότι φαίνεται) , να μην το περάσεις στο ντούκου, ανά τακτά διαστήματα και πάντα σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, έλεγχε την πίεση σου.  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Lenapiatsa σε χαιρετώ και σου δηλώνω ότι όσα γράφεις τα ίδια ακριβώς εκφράζουν απόλυτα και τη δική μου περίπτωση. 
Μετά από κρίση άγχους ανεβάζω πίεση 17/10 ενώ σε γενικές γραμμές η πίεση μου είναι πιο χαμηλή 13/8,5. Πήγα σε παθολόγο να μου ρυθμίσει την πίεση με χάπια αλλά εκείνος με συμβούλεψε να κόψω τα αλμυρά και να χάσω κιλά γιατί είναι προτιμοτερο να έχουμε μια πίεση 15/10 χωρίς χάπια παρά 13/8 με χάπια... Υστερα γύρω στα 40 κάποιος είναι αρκετά νέος ακόμη για να αρχίσει αυτή την ιστορία με τα χάπια
Πιστεύω όμως ότι αυτό που πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε με κάθε τρόπό είναι οι κρίσεις άγχους-πανικού γιάτι έχουν ολέθρια αποτελέσματα και όχι μόνο στην πίεση. Εγώ από μια και πολύ μεγάλη νευρική κρίση απέκτησα μόνιμη εμβοή στο αριστερό αυτί (όπως παθαίνουν από την αύξηση πίεσης στα αυτία οι βουτηχτες) και πολλαπλά νευρολογικά προβλήματα (μουδιάσματα θολώμένη όραση, αυχενικό αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και κατανόησης λόγου κλπ). 
Οι νευρικές κρίσεις έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της πίεσης λόγω της έκκρισης αδρεναλίνης αλλά και της αποστολής πολλών μαζί μηνυμάτων του εγκεφάλου προς τα νεύρα τα οποία μπλοκάρονται στους σπονδύλους του αυχένα, δεν διαχέονται σωστά με αποτέλεσμα πολλαπλές νευρολογικές δυσλειτουρίες.

----------


## lenapiatsa

Bανα γεια χαρα!Αργησα να σου απαντησω γιατι εδω και 1 μηνα παλευω με το θηριο και ειμαι μια πανω /10 κατω.Εκτος απο παθολογο &amp; νευρολογο,εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο?

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Οχι δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται ψυχίατρος γιατί πιστεύω πως θα πάθω ότι και σύ που όπως λές : &lt;&lt; Καταλαβαινω πλεον τι τρεχει &amp; τους ζηταω να μου προτεινουν 1 καλο τρελογιατρο.Μην ανακατευεσαι μ\'αυτους,θα μπλεξεις!Βρισκω την ακρη μονη μου.Καλος γιατι δεν μ\'εριξε αμεσως στα σκληρα &amp; ηθελε να το παλεψουμε με ψυχοθεραπεια &amp; κανενα xannaxaki επι κρισεως.3 συνεδριες,τα χαπια μου &amp; σπιτι!Ελα ομως που εκανα τα χαπια καραμελες!&gt;&gt;
Οσον αφορά τις ειδικότητες των γιατρών, όπου έδειξα τις πλείστες εξετάσεις μου, πιστεύω πως ήταν αρκετές. Ο κάθε ένας έδινε και τη δική του γνωμάτευση από τη δική του οπτική γωνία και με φόρτωνε με τα δικά του φάρμακα. 
Ο παθολόγος διέκρινε υψηλή πίεση λόγω κακής διατροφής και βάρους. Ο ΟΡΥΛΑ (λόγω εμβοών) έλεγε ότι ήταν παρενέργεια από την αντίβιωση. Ο Ορθοπαιδικός ότι τα νευρολογικά προβλήματα που έφερναν υψηλή πίεση οφειλόταν σε αυχενικό και ο νευρολόγος σε κρίση άγχους. Είμαι σίγουρη ο ψυχίατρος θα με έβγαζε τρελή..... και θα άλλαζε τη θεραπεία δίνοντας μου ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα. 
Τώρα τα έκοψα όλα γιατί δεν άντεχα τις παρενέργειες.

----------


## lenapiatsa

Αν μπορεις και ελεγχεις μονη σου τις κρισεις αγχους και πανικου και εχεις ποιοτητα ζωης(δεν εισαι συνεχως πονω εδω, ειμαι πιασμενη εκει,βλεπω θολα,εχω μυγακια στα ματια,κομπο στο λαιμο,σφιξιμο στο στομαχι,κοβονται τα ποδια μου ,ανορεξιες,βουλημικες τασεις,φουσκωμενο εντερο-στομαχι,πιεση ασανσερ,...κτλ...),εισαι μια χαρα!
Τα παραπανω δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να παρουσιαζονται ολα μαζι.Το&lt;&lt;τρελογιατρος&gt;& gt; το χρησιμοποιησα-ω χαριτολογοντας.Εμενα ο ψυχιατρος με βοηθησε.Και ουτε στα σκληρα επεσα.Ετσι μου φαινοταν στην αρχη γιατι μεχρι τοτε το μονο χαπι που χρησιμοποιουσα ηταν depon για πονοκεφαλο η γριπη.
Προταση μου ,αν ζοριστεις πολυ κανε μια βολτιτσα σε εναν &lt;&lt;τρελογιατρουλη&gt;&gt;!
Οπως πονανε τα δοντια μας,το στομαχι μας,το κεφαλι μας,ποναει και η ψυχη μας.
Τι πιστευω?!STRESS ,καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα,ευαισθησιες,ο λα αυτα μαζευονται και ξεσπανε καποια μερα.

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Eυχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή γιατί για να λέω την αλήθεια που τα έκοψα όλα τα χάπια δεν είδα καμμία βελτίωση... Αντίθετα παράμένω χάλια και ζω παρέα με όλα τα συμπτώματα που περιέγραψες παραπάνω συν μουδιάσματα, εμβοές κλπ Ισως πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω πάλι να &lt;&lt;παλεύω το θηρίο&gt;&gt; όπως πολύ σωστά λές κι εσύ....

----------


## lenapiatsa

Μην το βαζεις κατω και το βασικοτερο μην παραμελεις τον εαυτο σου!Αν θες μπορεις να μου γραψεις (στο profile υπαρχει το email μου).Εχεις 2 παιδακια να μεγαλωσεις.Πιστευω πως γνωριζω λιγα πραγματα παραπανω και μπορω να σε βοηθησω(προτεινοντας &amp; οχι κανοντας την ειδικο)Αν παλι θες ,συνεχιζουμε να τα λεμε κι απο εδω.
Αν μου ελεγες και απο που εισαι ακομη καλυτερα.

----------


## mairh

καλησπερα εχω ολη μερα ταχυπαλμιεσ εχω πολυ αγχοσ και κατι με πνιγει στο λαιμο.φοβαμαι δεν μπορω πηρα ενα φυτικο ηρεμιστικο αλλα δεν εκανε κατι.νομιζω πωσ θα παθει κατι η καρδια μμου 150 χτυπουσ το λεπτο.φοβαμαι τι να κανω να παω στο γιατροάσ μου απαντησει καποιοσ κοντευω να τρελαθω εχω κ αρρυθμιεσ

----------


## iberis

mairh ούτε θα τρελαθείς ούτε θα πεθάνεις! Αν κατάλαβα καλά παθαίνεις κρίσεις πανικού!

Είχα διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο ψυχολογίας σχετικά με τις φοβίες..έλεγε λοιπόν ότι κάποιος με κρίσεις άγχους πήγε στον ψυχολόγο και του εξέφρασε την ανησυχία του ότι θα πάθει καρδιακή προσβολή. Του λέει λοιπόν ο ψυχολόγος \"προσπάθησε με όλες σου τις δυνάμεις να πάθεις καρδιακή προσβολή\" ή κάπως έτσι τέλως πάντων! Ο παθών όσο προσπαθούσε να προκαλέσει την καρδιακή προσβολή, τόσο καταλάβαινε ότι αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό!

Στην ουσία αυτό που του είπε ο ψυχολόγος του ηταν να εκτεθεί στην φοβία του... Καταλαβαίνεις (όσο κι αν σε διακατέχει φόβος αυτή τη στιγμή) ότι δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα! Προφανώς αυτό που αισθάνεσαι δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς πλήρως αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις χωρίς να προσπαθήσεις να το \"κουκουλώσεις\".

Κράτα τον εαυτό σου απασχολημένο και προσπάθησε να είσαι συγκεντρωμένη σε κάτι (πχ προσπάθησε να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο!). Σε κάτι τέτοιες ώρες βοηθάει...

----------


## mairh

και να θελω δεν μπορω γιατι αυτο το αγχοσ αυτο το στρεσ ειναι μονιμωσ μεσα μου η ταχυπαλμια δεν σταματα κ μαζι μαυτην μου ρχετε και αρρυθμια εχω παει σε καρδιολογο αλλα φοβαμαι μηπωσ με ολα αυτα προκαλεσει καποια ανεπαρκεια στην καρδια μου.σημερα ζητημα να εχω ηρεμησει ενα μισαωρο αντε μια ωρα ολη μερα εχω αυτο απο το πρωι.

----------


## iberis

Κλασσικά συμπτώματα κρίσεων πανικού! Πρέπει πρώτα να καταλάβεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά και δεν διατρέχει κίνδυνο η υγεία σου! 
Σιγά-σιγά θα μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι το άγχος σου! Μη τις δίνεις πολλή σημασία και προσπάθησε να πας κόντρα σε αυτές όσο κι αν αισθάνεσαι ανυποφορα!Ένα βηματάκι κάθε φορά ..Έχεις τη δύναμη να το κάνεις!Το έχουν κάνει κι άλλοι..εσύ γιατί όχι?

υ.γ.δες το U2U σου

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> Κλασσικά συμπτώματα κρίσεων πανικού! Πρέπει πρώτα να καταλάβεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά και δεν διατρέχει κίνδυνο η υγεία σου! 
> Σιγά-σιγά θα μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι το άγχος σου! Μη τις δίνεις πολλή σημασία και προσπάθησε να πας κόντρα σε αυτές όσο κι αν αισθάνεσαι ανυποφορα!Ένα βηματάκι κάθε φορά ..Έχεις τη δύναμη να το κάνεις!Το έχουν κάνει κι άλλοι..εσύ γιατί όχι?
> 
> υ.γ.δες το U2U σου


Πολυ καλα τα λες iberis, αλλα οταν εισαι 20 και σου πρωτοπαρουσιαζονται κρισεις πανικου με εντονα συμπτωματα ,τι να διαχειριστεις?!Αφου εισαι μονιμα μες το φοβο!

----------


## iberis

Δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολο..θέλει δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και πολλή προσπάθεια...
\"Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται\"...Τίποτα δεν έρχεται ουρανοκατέβατο!
Η ηλικία δεν παίζει για μένα ρόλο...τι πρέπει δηλαδή?να περιμένει να γίνει 30-40 για να το αντιμετωπίσει?όσο συντηρείς μία τέτοια κατάσταση τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να απαλλαγείς από αυτήν!
Αν πάλι κάποιος δεν μπορεί να το αντιμετωπίσει μόνος του λόγω ιδιαίτερων συνθηκών στις οποίες ζει τότε μπορεί να ζητήσει και τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου..δεν είναι κακό! Κακό είναι να μην αντιδράει κανεις...

----------


## lenapiatsa

[quote]_Originally posted by mairh_
και να θελω δεν μπορω γιατι αυτο το αγχοσ αυτο το στρεσ ειναι μονιμωσ μεσα μου η ταχυπαλμια δεν σταματα κ μαζι μαυτην μου ρχετε και αρρυθμια εχω παει σε καρδιολογο αλλα φοβαμαι μηπωσ με ολα αυτα προκαλεσει καποια ανεπαρκεια στην καρδια μου.σημερα ζητημα να εχω ηρεμησει ενα μισαωρο αντε μια ωρα ολη μερα εχω αυτο απο το πρωι. [/
quote]
Βρες πουλακι μου εναν γιατρο και συζητηστε το προβλημα σου.Οικογενειακο γιατρο δεν εχεις?Αυτος μπορει να σου προτεινει καποιο ψυχολογο ο οποιος θα σου δωσει να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως γινεται,θα σε βοηθησει με τις φοβιες σου
και θα δεις οτι εισαι μια χαρα.Και για τις οποιες αποριες σου,
εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## lenapiatsa

Iberis,ποσο χρονων εισαι?
Σε ποια ηλικια επαθες το φουιτ(αν εχεις παθει)?

----------


## lenapiatsa

\"Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται\"...αλλα καποιος πρεπει να σου δειξει-μαθει,πως θα τα αποκτησεις.
Μην παρεξηγηθω.Δεν κανω πνευμα!
Η mairh ειναι σε μικρη ηλικια και πανικοβλημενη.Αν δεν της εξηγησει καποιος ειδικος τι γινεται δεν προκειται να ηρεμησει ο,τι και να της λεμε εμεις!Εχεις δει ποσα sos εχει στειλει στα topic?

----------


## mairh

παιδια σασ ευχαριστω για χθεσ,τα διαβασα σημερα και οπωσ το σκεφτηκα μαλλον χρειαζομαι εναν ψυχιατρο απλα εχω διαβασει κ ακουσει τοσα... καρδιακεσ προσβολεσ, αρτηριακη πιεση, σοβαρο προβλημα στα πνευμονια κτλ κ ειναι τοσα εντονα τα συμπτωματα που πανικοβληθηκα καθε μερα ειχα κ απο μια αρρωστια..οχι οτι τωρα μου φυγε αλλα θα το παλεψω..σημερα ειμαι ηδη καλυτερα μονο μια μικρη πιεση στο λαιμο νιωθω..κ sorry οποιον επρηξα καλο βραδυ...

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

lenapiatsa 
Σ\' ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Είμαι απο τη Θεσσαλονίκη και ομολογώ πως φοβάμαι ακόμη να ξαναρχίσω τους γιατρούς, τα φάρμακα και γενικά να ξανανεβώ στο ρίνγκ. Θα δώσω μια περίοδο ανακωχής-ειρήνης με το \"θηρίο\". Ελπίζω ότι αν δεν ασχοληθώ μαζί του να με ξεχάσει. Ο νευρολόγος κάποια στιγμή με συμβούλευσε να ασχοληθώ με το νοικοκυριό και με οτιδήποτε με ευχαριστεί. Να πηγαίνω ταξίδια να βγαίνω έξω κλπ. και κυρίως να μην αισθάνομαι άρρωστη... Να μη φορώ κολλάρο, θερμοφόρες κλπ όπως μου είχε προτείνει ο ορθοπαιδικός και γενικά, όπως πολυ σωστά, λες να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με τον εαυτό μου.
Παρόλα αυτά όμως σήμερα (χωρίς να πάω σε γιατρό) ξανάρχισα τα vastarel, γιατί οι εμβοές μου φάνηκαν να δυναμώνουν, . Ισως πρέπει να κάνω τα βήματα ένα ένα. Δεν μπορώ να ξαναμπλέξω με τους γιατρούς και να με φορτώσουν ένα κιλό φάρμακα και αντικαταθλιπτικά...

----------


## lenapiatsa

Κανεναν δεν επρηξες mairh !και μην ζητας συγνωμη.οι πιο πολοι απο εμας (μη σου πω ολοι),τα ιδια και χειροτερα εχουμε
περασει και κατα διαστηματα περναμε ,οταν αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας και δεν το παλευουμε!
Εμπρος λοιπον!Δυνατα να το τσακισουμε το θηριο, που μας βρηκε ευαισθητα και κανει ο,τι θελει!

----------


## lenapiatsa

ΒΑΝΑ
Σε βοηθουν τα vastarel?και για ποσο?οταν εχεις εμβοες και ιλιγγους,εχεις και πιεση?

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Τα vasterel βοηθούν μόνο αν οι εμβοές οφείλονται σε πρόβλημα κυκλοφοριακού. Δυστυχώς όμως οι εμβοές έχουν πολλές αιτίες (βλάβη ακουστικού νεύρου κλπ) και σχεδόν όλοι πάσχοντες που τα έπαιρναν για τις εμβοές δεν είδαν αποτέλεσμα. Απλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλά φάρκακα για τη πάθηση... Τώρα γιατί εγω αποφάσισα να τα ξαναρχίσω? Ίσως γιατί πιστεύω πώς η εμβοή προήλθε από την υψηλή πίεση που ανέπτυξα όταν έπαθα νευρική κρίση, αποτέλεσμα κι αυτή παρενέργειας σε δυνατή αντιβίωση. Επίσης μου εμφανίστηκε μαζί με πολλά άλλα συμπτώματα ( μουδιάσματα, πόνος αυχένα αριστερό ώμο-χέρι, θολωμένη όραση, αστάθεια, ανικανότητα κατανόησης λόγου και αυτοσυγκέντρωσης κλπ). Ιλιγγο δεν είχα. Πίεση όμως είχα 17/11 για αρκετές μέρες μετά την κρίση. Μετά από δίαιτα έπεσε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Αλλά μου άφησε την αναπηρία με την εμβοή στο αριστερό αυτί. 
Τέλος πάντων όπως έγραψα ίσως πρέπει να αποφέυγουμε παση θυσία τις κρίσεις. Πιστεύω εγώ ότι μπορούμε. Από τότε δεν ξαναέπαθα τέτοια κρίση, γιατί συγκρατούμαι. Φοβάμαι και συγκρατώ τον εαυτό μου. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως όλοι το μπορούμε .... Αν είσαι νεος έχεις περιθώρια για κρίσεις άγχους, αν όμως περάσεις τα 40 (κι εγώ τα έχω περάσει για να πω την αλήθεια...γεννήθηκα κι εγώ το 1965!!!!!) τότε οι κρίσεις φέρνουν εγκεφαλικά και εμβράγματα και εμβοές...

----------


## mairh

ΛΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ Κ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ?

----------


## maria...

εγω παντος εχω καισ ε αυχενα και σε στηθος.και στην οραση με πειραζει το φψς καμια φορα και ο αυχενας μου κανει κατι κρακ κρακ.τελικα πως ξεπερνιεται αυτο το μαρτυριο ρε παιδια?με αυτο 8α ζησουμε?

----------


## lenapiatsa

αυχενας ,ωμοι,ημικρανιες...απο τα 20 κοριτσακια!τοτε νομιζα πως ηταν απο την πολυ δουλεια,απο περιοδο...κτλ
σ\'αυτη την ηλικια και πριν 23 -24 χρονια δεν πηγαινε το μυαλο μου οτι ηταν απο stress.
πονοι στο στηθος μου παρουσιαστηκαν τα τελευταια 2 χρονια οταν βρισκεται σε εξαρση η διαταραχη αγχους.
την πρωτη φορα κατευθειαν σε καρδιολογο.μεχρι και τεστ κοποσεως εκανα!παει ενα 200αρι τζαμπα!
οι πονοι στο στηθος ειναι συνηθως συσπασεις νευρων η του οισοφαγου(σε μενα παντα αναφερομενη)
που παρουσιαζονται στις κρισουλες μου.μια χαρα κοριτσακια εισαστε βρε!μην πανικοβαλεστε!
και το κυριοτερο!γκομενουληδες εχετε?

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

lenapiatsa καλη η τελευταία ερώτηση, γιατί όντως ο έρωτας μπορεί να είναι σε γιατρέψει μπορεί όμως και να σε κάνει κουρέλι από τις κρίσεις άγχους και πανικού. Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι μια χαρά στο γάμο μου. Είμαι παντρεμένη 18 χρόνια και δεν ασχολούμαι με γκομενικά ευτυχώς. Μια φίλη μου όμως συνομήλικη (το 1965 γεννημένη κι αυτή) ερωτεύτηκε σφόδρα και χειροτέρεψε πολύ, δεν μπορούσε να οδηγήσει, ούτε καν να σταθεί όρθια από τους ηλίγγους. Και μάλιστα η σχέση της είναι πολύ καλή αλλά ο έρωτας σε συνδιασμό με τις λοιπές υποχρεώσεις την γονάτισαν...
Από την άλλη πιστεύω για όσους έχουν φοβίες σίγουρα ο έρωτας τους βοηθάει να ξεκολλήσουν το μυαλό τους από αυτές.
Τέλος πιστεύω ότι το σεξ, που δεν φέρνει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, είναι καλό αγχολυτικό για κάθε περίπτωση...

----------


## maria...

Bανα πολοι το υποστιριζουν αυτο.Ισως πρεπει να ερωτευτουμε να ξεκολισουμε χεχε.

----------


## SILIA

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ..ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ..ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΗΜΕΙΑ..Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!! ΧΑ ΧΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ,ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ ..\" ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΟ,ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΙΕΣΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ\"...ΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΠΑΘΟΣ..ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ???

----------


## maria...

να ρωτησω κατι?αν βγω για ποτο δεν μπορω να πιω να φτιαξω κεφαλι με τα φαρμακα π περνω ε?

----------


## SILIA

AX ΜΑΡΑΚΙ!! ΧΙ ΧΙ ΧΙ!!! ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ..ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΞΗΓΗΣΗ..ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ..ΕΓΩ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΒΓΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΠΙΑ 3 ΚΑΙ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΠΟΤΙΡΑΚΙΑ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΑΡΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟΣ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ!!!ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ..Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΙΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΧΑΠΙΑ!!!ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΟ ΑΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΙΣΟΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ!!!!

----------


## lenapiatsa

κοριτσαρες καλημερα σας.μαλλον καλησπερα.παω να ταισω τα παιδια μου και σας ερχομαι

----------


## lenapiatsa

να ρωτησω κατι?αν βγω για ποτο δεν μπορω να πιω να φτιαξω κεφαλι με τα φαρμακα π περνω ε? 
Μαρακι τι φαρμακα περνεις?Αντικαταθληπτικα μονο η και αγχολυτικα μαζι?

----------


## maria...

Πασχω απο διαταραχη πανικου με συνοδο καταθλιψη και πενρω τα φλουοξετιν αντικαταθληπτικα.Τα αγχολυτικα δεν μ καναν δουλεια.

----------


## lenapiatsa

εγω βρε κοριτσια δεν μιλησα για ερωτα!αλλη ιστορια η περιπτωση του ερωτος!
ξεκιναω απο τα βασικα!εναν γκομενουλη να ξεχαρμανιαζεις ,για αρχη!να δεις για ποτε καταργουνται τα αγχολυτικα και οι κρισουλες!εκτονωνεσαι,ανεβ αινεις ψυχολογικα και μετα βλεπεις για τον ερωτα της ζωης σου!
και ποτε δεν περιμενεις ΣΙΛΙΑ καποιον να σε κανει να πιστεψεις σε εσενα!
εμεις πρεπει να πιστευουμε στον εαυτο μας!
αλλιως μια ζωη θα ζητουμε την επιβεβαιωση απο αυτον τον καποιο ,απο τον οποιοδηποτε!
τι ωραια που τα λεω!
αν τα εκανα κιολας,θα σταματουσα και το χαπακωμα!
ατελειωτες ωρες ενδοσκοπικων αναλυσεων!γνωριζω καλα τι μου γινεται,τι παει στραβα με εμενα,αλλα ειμαι (αδιορθωτη, τεμπελοσκυλο,αμελης,αναβαλ λω συνεχως,κτλ...να δουλεψω με εμενα,για εμενα).

τα(αδιορθωτη, τεμπελοσκυλο,αμελης,αναβαλ λω συνεχως),αφορουν μονο τον εαυτο μου.στη δουλεια μου και με τους αλλους,ειμαι τυπος,κυρια!
Δουλεψτε με τον εαυτο σας και βοηθειστε τον!βρειτε τι σας ενοχλει σ\'αυτον και προσπαθειστε να το ξεπεραστε !
ολα απο εκει ξεκινουν!
Αρχιζω κι εγω σιγα σιγα!Η διαρκεια με ανησυχει.Τα παραταω ευκολα!
Ξεκιναμε δινοντας κουραγιο η μια στην αλλη?

----------


## lenapiatsa

Πασχω απο διαταραχη πανικου με συνοδο καταθλιψη και πενρω τα φλουοξετιν αντικαταθληπτικα.Τα αγχολυτικα δεν μ καναν δουλεια
Μια απο τα ιδια μαρακι!και καλυτερα που δεν εμπλεξες με αγχολυτικα-ηρεμιστικα,γιατι αυτα ειναι που προκαλουν εθισμο 
οταν τους το επιτρεψεις εσυ,βεβαια.
Με τα αντικαταθληπτικα,απο οσο γνωριζω,μπορεις να πιεις κανενα ποτηρακι.Απλα να μην τα παρεις και τα δυο συγχρονως!
Και γιατι να κανεις κεφαλι με αλκοολ?Πιες ενα δυο ποτακια ,χαλαρωσε και διασκεδασε το!Κατα προτιμηση ελαφρια (κρασακι,καμπαρακι)

----------


## SILIA

ΛΕΝΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ Η ΜΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΙΒΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ..ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ...ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤ ΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ..ΑΠΟ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΑΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ BESPAR 10MG TA ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΛΑΦΡΥΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ..ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ..ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Η ΚΥΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ..ΑΥΤΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ...ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ !!!! Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ 28..

----------


## maria...

lena μην ανισηχεις πηρα και ζαναξ αλλα τα εκοψα ευκολα.για ενα μηνα πηρα.και αγχολυτικα επισης.

----------


## lenapiatsa

silia σου εστειλα υ2υ σχετικα με τα χαπια και εγκυμοσυνη.
Μπορουμε ομως να τα λεμε κι απο δω.μην μασας!
Ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια !Δεν εχεις δει τη διαφημηση με το Λαζοπουλο ,σχετικα με την καταθλιψη,που λεει,βγαλτο εξω!
Ε,εμεις θα τα βγαλουμε στη φορα ολα εδω!
Και οποιος μπορει βοηθαει!

----------


## SILIA

XMMMM ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ Ε???? ΩΡΑΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΤΣΙ...ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ??????

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lenapiatsa_
> 
> 
> εναν γκομενουλη να ξεχαρμανιαζεις ,για αρχη!να δεις για ποτε καταργουνται τα αγχολυτικα και οι κρισουλες!εκτονωνεσαι,ανεβ αινεις ψυχολογικα και μετα βλεπεις για τον ερωτα της ζωης σου!



τσεκαρισμενο σουπερ αγχολυτικο και ανεβαστικο!
ενας καλος οργασμος σε φτιαχνει καλυτερα και απο μιση καρτελα αγχολυτικα...

----------


## maria...

το εχω ακουσει κρινο οτι με το σεξ παραγοντε ενδορφυνες μια ουσια π μας δινει χαρα.αλλα υπαρχουν πολες κοπελες εδω π περνουν φαρμακα κιας εχουν ερωτικη ζωη.γιατι δεν γινονται καλα κανοντας απλα μονο σεξ?

----------


## krino

εσυ το πας αλλου.
Δεν ειπα οτι το σεξ ειναι το φαρμακο που σε κανει καλα.
Ειπα οτι θα βοηθησει να παρεις τα πανω σου.


Βεβαια το καλυτερο δεν ειναι να αναπτυσεις τις ενδορφινες σου στιγμιαία.
Αλλα να υπαρχει και περισσοτερο background...
Απο την αλλη αν δεν παιζεις σε κανενα επιπεδο και δεν εχεις στηριγματα ειαι πολυ ευκολο να παρεις την κατω βολτα.


Συνοπτικα οτι κανεις για να καλυτερεψει η διαθεση σου, 
σεξ, ποτο - καφε με φιλους, σχεση, μια εκδρομη, μια απλη βολτα στη λιακαδα (που εχει σημερα πχ) εχουν θετικο χαρακτηρα.
Το καθε ενα βεβαια εχει ενα βαθμο δυσκολιας και επισης ενα βαθμο ευχαριστησης,
Ολα μαζι οταν εχουν θετικο προσημο συντεινουν στο να εχεις πολυ ανεβασμενη διαθεση.
Το ζητουμενο ειναι οτι ολα αυτα (και αλλα πολλα που δεν τα ανεφερα) για να γινουν θελουν και μια συμμετοχη σου.
Νομιζω οτι το θεμα ειναι απλο αν θες να το προχωρησεις.

----------


## maria...

mmmmmm δεν εχεις και αδικο.:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> mmmmmm δεν εχεις και αδικο.:P



χμμμμμ ξερεις οτι παντα εχω δικαιο....

:P:P:P:P

----------


## maria...

γιαυτο σε παω :P

----------


## krino

Δεν ακους ομως αυτα που σου λεω...
:P

----------


## maria...

τα ακουω και τα κανω τα μισα :P

----------


## krino

να τα κανεις ΟΛΑ!
αμα το λεει ο κρινο εχει ληξει το θεμα...

:P

----------


## maria...

ναι οκ  :Smile:

----------


## mairh

καλησπερα σασ μολισ ερχομαι σπιτι το πρωτο π[ραγμα που κανω ειναι να μπω στον υπολογιστη να δω τα μηνυματα σασ.ειλικρινα μου κανουν πολυ καλο.διαπιστωνω οτι ειναι πολοι σαν εμενα και χειροτερα..και απλα αντι να τουσ παρει απο κατω και να κλαινε ολη μερα οπωσ εκανα εγω, το παλευουν.αχ ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη εκανα εξετασεισ θυροειδη και ειδα οτι δεν εχω..ετσι ειναι μονο κρισεισ ..αχ ελπιζω να φυγουν γρηγορα και να μην κρατησει για χρονια.

----------


## Tasos75

> _Originally posted by lenapiatsa_
> Γεια χαρα σε ολους!
> Ψαχνοντας στο google σημερα για αγχος &amp; φοβιες,βρηκα το 
> site !Ανακαλυψα τελικα ο,τι δεν ειμαι η μονη ουτε μονη μου!
> To club ειναι μεγαλο! 
> Παλευω με το θηριο σχεδον 10 χρονια!Το διαστημα αυτο ειμαι στο μαυρο μου το χαλι.
> Απο σημερα αρχισα το χαπακωμα παλι.
> Μολις αρχισω να στρωνω θα σας δωσω &amp; το δικο μου ιστορικο.Θελω να μου πειτε ρε παιδια!Ειχε καποιος απο σας προβλημα με την πιεση του?Εμενα μ\'εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα!
> 19/10 ,20/10


24 χρονών 1η κρίση πανικού. Μου μετράει την πίεση η μάνα μου ενώ εγώ άφηνα την τελευταία μου πνοή...και πήρε η μάνα μου υπογλώσσιο! Δεν το πίστευε! 20 - 12!Πήρα και γω το υπογλωσσιάκι μου αλλά αποτέλεσμα τίποτα. Xanax ήθελα αλλά πού να το ξέρω! Τί υπερτασιολόγοι ενδοκρινολόγοι και δε συμμαζεύεται με κοίταξαν...τίποτα! Η πίεσή σου είναι ανεβασμένη μόνο όταν σε πιάνει πανικός ή είναι συνεχώς έτσι;
Πάντως η κρίσεις πανικού είναι της μόδας και φαντάζομαι ότι όλες οι ειδικότητες των γιατρών έχουν μία εικόνα των συμπτωμάτων. Αν πας σε κάποιο υπερτασιολόγου και του εξηγήσεις τί έχεις ίσως σου ρυθμίσει και την πίεση για το διάστημα μέχρι να θεραπευτείς από τους πανικούς.

----------


## mairh

den xreiazetai na pate poyuena gia thn piesh..an exete piesh en ora panikoy den einai epikyndino den pathaineis tipota moy to xoyn pei polloi giatroi.kardiologoi,neyrologoi,pathologoi kai paei legontas.

----------


## mairh

molis diabasa oti oli arrythmies einai epikyndines..ego synhthos meta apo tsigaro exo arrythmies.o kardiologos my eipe oti einai apo to agxos alla symvalei k to tsigaro fovamai,fovamai mhn me xanapiasei arrythmia kai patho kati..

----------


## lenapiatsa

Μαρακι,αυτο το ειπαμε!Παθολογικα,οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας(club αγχους-πανικου-ελαφριας καταθλιψης),ειμαστε ταυροι
Ψυχοσωματικα ειναι ολα!Να το παρουμε χαμπαρι!
Ειδες κι εσυ τα χειροτερα εδω μεσα,ε?!
Εγω τα περασα μια ματια κι εγινα Λουης!
Δεν ειμαι ετοιμη ακομη για πιο σκληρες καταστασεις!
Τελικα,καταλαβες οτι εμεις ειμαστε πταισματακια?
Και γιατι μολις μπεις στο σπιτι κατευθειαν στον υπολ.?
Στο σπιτι κενο?
Εξω?Μια απ\'τα ιδια?Χαλια?Δεν εισπρατεις τιπιτε καλο?
Φιλες ,φιλοι δεν υπαρχουν που να σε γεμιζουν?

----------


## mairh

το μονο που με γεμιζει ειναι τα παιδακια μου. τιποτα αλλο ουτε καν ο αντρασ μου..δεν θελω να εχω σχεσεισ με κανεναν πλεον..γιατι πιστευω οτι αυτοι μου τα δημιουτγησαν ολα αυτα γιατι συνεχεια με το παραμικρο αυτοι με αγχωναν. μπαινω Λενακι μου για να βλεπω ιστοριεσ και να παρηγορηθω λιγακι να μπορεσω να το συνηδητοποιησω οτι ολα αυτα δεν ειναι επικυνδινα και οτι ειναι πολλοι σαν εμενα..κι ετσι νιοθω λιγο καλυτερα..

----------


## SILIA

ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΙΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ..ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΕΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ..ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΣΥΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΓΧΟΝΕΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ...ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ..ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΜΑΙΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ..

----------


## mairh

σε ευχαριστω πολυ σιλια μου εισαι πολυ γλυκια.. καλο σασ βραδυ ολουσ..

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

lenapiatsa γειά ακόμη προβληματίζομαι με αυτό που έγραψες :&lt;&lt;Εμενα ο ψυχιατρος με βοηθησε.Και ουτε στα σκληρα επεσα.Ετσι μου φαινοταν στην αρχη γιατι μεχρι τοτε το μονο χαπι που χρησιμοποιουσα ηταν depon για πονοκεφαλο η γριπη.
Προταση μου ,αν ζοριστεις πολυ κανε μια βολτιτσα σε εναν &lt;&lt;τρελογιατρουλη&gt;&gt;!
Οπως πονανε τα δοντια μας,το στομαχι μας,το κεφαλι μας,ποναει και η ψυχη μας.
Τι πιστευω?!STRESS ,καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα,ευαισθησιες,ο λα αυτα μαζευονται και ξεσπανε καποια μερα. &gt;&gt;
Θα \'θέλα να μου εξηγήσεις τι ακριβώς παραπάνω από τον νευρολόγο μπορεί να μου προσφέρει ένας ψυχίατρος. Δεν είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα? Ο νευρολόγος που πηγαίνω διέγνωσε άγχος και μου έδωσε αγχολυτικά (τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα ανέβαλλε προς το παρόν). Επίσης μου δίνει συμβουλές με ποιον τρόπο ζωής και σκέψης θα το ξεπεράσω και γενικά βοηθάει για τον ίδιο σκοπό. Πώς θα βοηθήσει ένας ψυχίατρος παραπάνω ? πάλι φάρμακα θα μου δώσει και τι άλλο περισσότερο? Ψυχανάλυση, ψυχοθεραπείες κλπ ? Εξάλλου δεν έχω (πιστεύω) ψυχολογικά προβλήματα ή προβληματισμούς, μόνο έντονα νευρολογικά-σωματικά (πόνους εμβοές κλπ). Δεν μπορεί το άγχος να χτυπήσει μόνο τα νεύρα κι όχι την ψυχή ? Οι άνθρωποι πχ που έχουν σκλήρυνση κατα πλάκας (και το ξέρω κάλα αυτό) παρακολουθούνται μόνο από νευρολόγο.....

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Α! lenapiatsa και σ\' ευχαριστώ \"εκ των προτέρων\" για την απάντηση. Μην είμαστε κι απαιτητικές !!!! Μια συμβουλή εκλιπαρούμε εδώ!

----------


## SILIA

ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ..ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ 24 ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟ 24 ΩΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΟΝΑΣ ΜΙΑ Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΠΟΤΕ..ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΣ ΝΕΥΡΟΠΟΝΟΥΣ..ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ? Η ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ..? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΕΙ ..ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΚΟ..ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΚΑΛΑ...
ΑΥΤΑ!
ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ 
ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ :Smile:

----------


## mairh

silia εγω συνεχεια ποναω εκει που ειναι η καρδια και στον αυχενα μου.επισησ πολλεσ φορεσ με ποναει και το στομαχι μου..ειναι διαταραχη πανικου...

----------


## SILIA

ΜΑΙΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΙΘΑΝΕΙ..ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ..ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΔΙ..ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ..ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΑΙΡΗ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ???? ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ..
ΤΟ ΕΨΑΞΕΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ????

**ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΟΙ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΛΥΡΙΝΣΗ ΑΛΤΣΑΧΑΜΕΡ ΕΠΙΛΗΨΙΑ Κ.Α..Ο ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΕΙΣ ..ΔΗΛ..ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ..ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ..ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΙΑ Κ.Α...

----------


## mairh

3 μηνεσ εμενα μουδιαζει το δεξι ποδι και χερι.τα ματια μου δεν αντεχουν στο δυνατο φωσ και με ποναει κ το αριστερο αφτι..anyway..εχεισ αρρυθμιεσ:εγω καθε μερα,και η μαλακια ειναι οτι τισ νιοθω ρε γαμωτο δεν μπορω αλλο..θα εκραααγω...οχι δεν παω πουθενα ασε κ δεν μπορω να δινω κ συνεχεια 70αρια..εχω κ 2 παιδια απο πισω να κοιταξω

----------


## SILIA

ΝΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΥΥΘΜΙΕΣ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ..ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΝΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΞΙ ΑΥΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ..ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΞΙ ΜΑΤΙ..ΜΑΙΡΗ Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΣ ΕΝΑΛΑΣΕΤΑΙ..ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ 10 ΜΗΝΕΣ..ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ..ΑΠΟ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ..ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΖΗΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ..ΘΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ! ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ..ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΩΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕΙ...

----------


## mairh

αυτο δεν ειναι αρρυθμιεσ αυτο ειναι ταχυπαλμιεσ.οι αρρυθμιεσ νιοθεισ σαν να σταματαει η καρδια σου κ να ξαναχτυπα..σιλια..αυτο ειναι το ονομα σου:η αληθεια ειναι πωσ οσο περναει ο καιροσ χειροτερευει εχω πιο πολλουσ πονουσ πιο συχνα κτλ. εσυ εχεισ μιλησει σε καποιον ειδικό, egv kati liga me mia neyrologo alla h gynaika einai asxeth elege ta idia k ta idia.

----------


## SILIA

ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ U2 ΔΕΣ ΤΟ

----------


## mairh

PROSPAUV NA SOY STEILV STO U2 KAI DEN TO STELNEI GIATI;

----------


## SILIA

ΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ!

----------


## mairh

ELA ENTAJEI TO STEILA

----------


## lenapiatsa

HELLO!
Εδω ειμαι κι εγω!
Ενα μηνα ανασκελα και κακοκεφη!Χθες και σημερα φορτσαρα για τα καλα!
Δεν σας ξεχασα!Απλα αποφασισα την επανενταξη μου στο φυσικο-κοινωνικο περιβαλλον!Με τη βοηθεια και της θεραπειας ,εννοειται!Αρχισα να δραστηριοποιουμαι παλι!
Αυριο λεω να ριξω και μια γερη φασινα στο σπιτι!
Καταλαβαινετε,τωρα,απο τι λουκι περασα αυτη τη φορα!
Να τα βλεπεις ολα γυρω σου ανω κατω και να μην εχεις δυναμη να κουνηθεις!Και να εισαι φουλ απο ενοχες για ολο αυτο το χαλι!
ΒΑΝΑ,ΣΙΛΙΑ,ΜΑΙΡΗ,ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ θα προσπαθησω να απαντησω σε ολες-ολους

----------


## SILIA

ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ..ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ..ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΛΛΟΘΑΝΑΤΗ!!

----------


## lenapiatsa

Οχι,εγω δεν ενιωθα μελλοθανατη.Ανικανη μονο!
Πριν 2 μηνες σου παρουσιαστηκαν πρωτη φορα οι κρισεις?

----------


## lenapiatsa

Βανα ρωτας τι παραπανω μπορει να σου προσφερει ενας ψυχιατρος,απο ενα νευρολογο?
**ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΟΙ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΛΥΡΙΝΣΗ ΑΛΤΣΑΧΑΜΕΡ ΕΠΙΛΗΨΙΑ Κ.Α..Ο ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΕΙΣ ..ΔΗΛ..ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ..ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ..ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΙΑ Κ.Α... 
Τα παραπανω ειναι της silia και κατι αναλογο θα σου ελεγα κι εγω!
Πριν 3 εβδομαδες πηγα για πρωτη φορα σε νευρολογο(αυτη και κανα 2 ακομη ειδικοτητες γιατρων μου ειχαν ξεφυγει μεχρι τωρα).Η γυναικα -μπραβο της-μου το ειπε καθαρα και με ωραιο τροπο!
Εσυ κοριτσι μου δεν χρειαζεσαι νευρολογο!Θα σου δωσω μια θεραπεια για αρχη,αλλα γυρνα στη γιατρο σου (ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτης) και δουλεψτε μαζι

----------


## lenapiatsa

ΒΑΝΑ
&lt;&lt;Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι μια χαρά στο γάμο μου. Είμαι παντρεμένη 18 χρόνια και δεν ασχολούμαι με γκομενικά ευτυχώς&gt;&gt;.
Ισως αυτα που γραψω φανουν λιγο σκληρα,ωμα,ρεαλιστικα.
18 χρονια γαμου.2-3 χρονακια σχεση=20 με 22 χρονια.
Εισαι οντως καλα με το γαμο σου ,η απλα βολευεσαι,συμβιβαστηκατε και οι 2 στο γαμο σας και βαλτωσε?
μηπως χρειαζεστε καμια ανανεωσουλα ?
Η ΒΑΝΑ γενικα τι κανει?Σπιτι,παιδια,αντρας,ν οικοκυριο?
Για τη ΒΑΝΑ την ιδια?Και δεν μιλαω περι γκομενικων?

----------


## lenapiatsa

SILIA
XMMMM ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ Ε???? ΩΡΑΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΤΣΙ...ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ?????? 
Ετσι και ανοιξουμε καινουριο θεμα ,τοτε,δεν θα ειναι ομαδικη η ψυχοθεραπεια,αλλα,πανελλαδ ικη!

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

lenapiatsa, πιστεύω πως και συ το ξέρεις πως ο γάμος γενικά είναι βόλεμα... Οχι από οικονομικής απόψεως (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν το είδα ποτέ έτσι, γιατι η δική μου δουλεία είναι καλύτερη απο του συζύγου) αλλά από συναισθηματικής. Νομίζω ακόμη πως ένας θυελλώδης γάμος προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη συναισθηματική ασφάλεια από μια ήρεμη σχέση. Ατομα σαν όλες εμάς που είμαστε ευαίσθητες και πάσχουμε από αγχώδεις διαταραχές δεν μπορούν εύκολα να επιβιώσουν στις δύσκολες συνθήκες μιας ερωτικής σχέσης. Είναι ανθυγιηνό. 
Σε μια ανώδινη ερωτική ανανέωση βέβαια κανείς δε λέει όχι. Αλλα και να μην είναι ερωτική η ανανέωση καλοδεχούμενη είναι. Δεν θα με χαλούσε για παράδειγμα να χάσω καμμιά εικοσαριά κιλά, να κάνω shopping therapy, να ανακαινίσω τη φάτσα μου, το σπίτι, να αλλάξω τους ενοίκους του , τους γειτόνους, τους συναδέλφους όλους και όλα (προς το καλύτερο βέβαια )... Δεν θα ήταν υπέροχο? Διαφωνεί κανείς?

----------


## SILIA

10 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ..ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΟΥΡΕΛΙ ..ΤΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ -ΑΡΓΑ ΛΕΝΑ..ΕΣΥ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ???? ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ????

----------


## mairh

KALHSPERA KOYKLES TI KANETE PVS EISTE, KATI GIA OMADIKH PSYXOTHERAPIA DIABASA ORAIA IDEA

----------


## lenapiatsa

silia o,τι επαθες το επαθες μετα την αποβολη ,η,ειχες αναλαμπες και πιο μπροστα?

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by ΒΑΝΑ_
> lenapiatsa, . Δεν θα με χαλούσε για παράδειγμα να χάσω καμμιά εικοσαριά κιλά, να κάνω shopping therapy, να ανακαινίσω τη φάτσα μου, το σπίτι, να αλλάξω τους ενοίκους του , τους γειτόνους, τους συναδέλφους όλους και όλα (προς το καλύτερο βέβαια )... Δεν θα ήταν υπέροχο? Διαφωνεί κανείς?


Νομιζω,ενα μεγαλο ζορι που τραβας ειναι αυτο της εξωτερικης εμφανισης!
Μηπως ειναι και το μεγαλυτερο?
Απορριπτεις τον εαυτο σου και περνει η μπαλα και ολους τους αλλους(ενοικους,γειτονους συναδελφους,ολους και ολα)?
Ψαξτο λιγο αυτο μεσα σου?
shopping therapy?ο,τι και οσο θες!
απο θεσ/νικη δεν εισαι?
ulla popken,φαινομενον,ταυτοτητα!Α ο XL-XXXXXL!
Διαθεση εχεις?!Αυτο μετραει!
Δεν καταλαβα!Μονο οι μοντελες εχουν το δικαιωμα να ντυνονται?
Εχει κατι ωραια νταρντανομαγαζα η αγορα!
Αντε ορμα τωρα που εχει και εκπτωσεις,παρε μερικα ωραια 
ανεβαστικα ρουχαλακια και μετα ξεκινα και μια διαιτα χαλαρη!
Ειμαι στο club των ευρυχωρων κι εγω γι αυτο τα λεω ετσι!

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by mairh_
> KALHSPERA KOYKLES TI KANETE PVS EISTE, KATI GIA OMADIKH PSYXOTHERAPIA DIABASA ORAIA IDEA


Γεια σου μαιρη!
Ηδη αρχισα να συντασσω το κατεβατο που θα σας παρουσιασω σχετικα με μενα,ωστε να παρετε θαρρος να αρχισετε να λετε και τα δικα σας,μηπως και ξεμπλοκαρουμε σιγα σιγα!

----------


## mairh

kalhspera..πωσ περαστε σημερα..εγω χαλια με ποναει η καρδια μου...εγω παραπονιεμαι και ο αντρασ μου τρελαινετε..ενταξει δεν εχει κ αδικο εδω που τα λεμε τον εχω ψιλοτρελανει με τισ κρισεισ μου..αφου να φανταστειτε το πρωι μολισ με βλεπουν οι φιλεσ μου αρχιζουν να τραγουδανε.. κρισεισ...με πιανουν κρισεισ..μαζι μου πωσ την εχεισ δει κτλ. τι να τουσ πεισ τωρα..αρχιζω κ γελαω κ εγω αλλα απο μεσα μου βρααααααζωω... αχ θεε μου βαρεθηκα μακαρι να φυγει γρηγορα αυτο το βασανιστηριο που περναω..

----------


## SILIA

silia o,τι επαθες το επαθες μετα την αποβολη ,η,ειχες αναλαμπες και πιο μπροστα? 

ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΑ ..ΟΤΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ..ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΤΑΡΑΖΕ ΤΑ ΗΣΥΧΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΟΥΛΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ..ΠΡΙΝ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟΥΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΓΙΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΟΛΙΤΙΔΑ..ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΕΞΑΝΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΝΟΥ..ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ..ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ..

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

LENAPITSA δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο. Μάλλον πρέπει να ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία... Ομολογώ πως δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά με την εικόνα μου. Ισως αν ποτέ αποφασίσω να το ράψω και χάσω κάποια κιλά (τουλάχιστον τα πολύ περιττά) να δω καλύτερα τα πράγματα γύρω μου...
Παρόλα αυτά όμως η εικόνα μου είναι παρόμοια εδώ και 15 χρόνια περίπου, γιατί τελευταία τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο? Μυστήριο. Εγω υποψιάζομαι ότι μετά τα 40 και εξής φταίνε και οι ορμόνες της προεμμηνόπαυσης και σίγουρα το αυχενικό και οι σχετικές λοιπές φθορές λόγω ηλικίας, το ότι επίσης νιώθεις μια άλφα βαρεμάρα και δεν έχεις πια τα ιδανικά και την αθώοτητα, που είχες όταν ξεκινούσες ζωή, καριέρα κλπ

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by ΒΑΝΑ_
> LENAPITSA δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο. Μάλλον πρέπει να ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία... Ομολογώ πως δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά με την εικόνα μου. Ισως αν ποτέ αποφασίσω να το ράψω και χάσω κάποια κιλά (τουλάχιστον τα πολύ περιττά) να δω καλύτερα τα πράγματα γύρω μου...
> Παρόλα αυτά όμως η εικόνα μου είναι παρόμοια εδώ και 15 χρόνια περίπου, γιατί τελευταία τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο? Μυστήριο. Εγω υποψιάζομαι ότι μετά τα 40 και εξής φταίνε και οι ορμόνες της προεμμηνόπαυσης και σίγουρα το αυχενικό και οι σχετικές λοιπές φθορές λόγω ηλικίας, το ότι επίσης νιώθεις μια άλφα βαρεμάρα και δεν έχεις πια τα ιδανικά και την αθώοτητα, που είχες όταν ξεκινούσες ζωή, καριέρα κλπ


Ουτε οι ορμονες φταινε,ουτε η ηλικια μας!
Εμεις οι ιδιες φταιμε για ο,τι παθαινουμε!
Και σιγα μην ειμαι κανενας ειδικος ψυχοθεραπευτης!
Υπερβαρη κι εγω τα περισσοτερα χρονια της ζωης μου,μια ζωη
απερριπτα (εχοντας το φοβο της απορριψης),πριν ο αλλος κανει κιχ!
Και δεν ημουν και κανενα εκτρωμα!Εγω θεωρουσα τον εαυτο
μου ετσι!
Μια ψιλη 2μετρη νταρντανα!Εδω και 2 χρονια αποφασισα και προσεχω ,ωστε να μην βαζω κιλα αλλα να χανω 1-3 καθε χρονο.Τα ψιλοκαταφερνω!Σταματησα το χασε 10 ,παρε 15!Ειχα καταντισει γιο γιο
Βεβαια δεν ηταν μονο η εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση που με οδηγησε στο φουιτ!Υπηρξαν και αρκετα αλλα που συσσωρευτηκαν και εκανα το μεγαλο μπαμ!

----------


## lenapiatsa

> _Originally posted by SILIA_
> silia o,τι επαθες το επαθες μετα την αποβολη ,η,ειχες αναλαμπες και πιο μπροστα? 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΑ ..ΟΤΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ..ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΤΑΡΑΖΕ ΤΑ ΗΣΥΧΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΟΥΛΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ..ΠΡΙΝ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟΥΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΓΙΑ 8 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΟΛΙΤΙΔΑ..ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΕΞΑΝΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΝΟΥ..ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ..ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ..


Σιλια,εγω ψυχοσωματικα τα εχω δει ολα!
Το ο,τι τα περισσοτερα ηταν απο stress ,αργησα να καταλαβω!
Ψαξε και βρες γιατι με το παραμικρο καταβαλεσαι?
Τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει τοσο ευαισθητη?
Τι φοβασαι καθε φορα και αντιδρας ετσι?
Τι υπηρξε στο παρελθον σου που σε εκανε ετσι?

----------


## SILIA

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΛΕΝΑ..ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ...

Τι υπηρξε στο παρελθον σου που σε εκανε ετσι? 
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΗ,ΕΥΑΛΩΤΗ..ΕΤΣΙ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑ?? Η ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ??? ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ!

Τι φοβασαι καθε φορα και αντιδρας ετσι?
ΦΟΒΟΣ! ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ..ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ..ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ...

Ψαξε και βρες γιατι με το παραμικρο καταβαλεσαι?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΦΑΥΛΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ...ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ...
ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΙΚΟΙ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟΙ ΝΕΥΡΟΠΟΝΟΙ..ΞΕΡΩΩΩΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΞΑΝ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ..ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΑΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ...

----------


## lenapiatsa

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΗ,ΕΥΑΛΩΤΗ..ΕΤΣΙ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑ?? Η ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ??? ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ!

Kαι με μενα το ιδιο συνεβαινε και συμβαινει.Αλλα τελευταια αναρωτιεμαι!Ειναι μονο ευαισθησια η και εγωισμος,με την καθε απογοητευση (οπως λες κι εσυ),να γινομαι χαλια?
Ειναι το επομενο που θα συζητησω με την ψυχιατρο μου.
Το 2000,οταν επαθα την πρωτη μεγαλη κριση και καταλαβα τι γινεται,βρηκα και πηγα μονη μου σ\'εναν ψυχιατρο
ο οποιος μεσα σε 2 συνεδριες μου εβγαλε το προβλημα που εχω με την απορριψη.
Γατος ο γιατρος!Ηθελε και επεμεινε να συνεχισουμε.
Πηρα τα χαπια μου ( τα οποια εγω απαιτησα να μου δωσει-αυτος ηταν αρνητικος-),εστρωσα.
Μολις ηρθα στα ισια μου(πηρε ο κ...ς μου αερα)του λεω μου ειναι δυσκολο να ανεβοκατεβαινω καθε τρεις και λιγο
θασο-θεσ/νικη.Αιτια για κοπανα ακομη μια φορα στη ζωη μου ,οσον αφορα τη βελτιωση του εαυτου μου!
Ξεκινα τις θεραπειες.Καλο θα σου κανουν.Θα μαθεις ταυλαχιστον που και γιατι μπλοκαρεις!

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ 
Φοβασαι κι αλλα , η μονο ο,τι εχει να κανει με τις αρρωστειες?
Το να φοβασαι μην εισαι αρρωστη,εχει σχεση μ,αυτο που περναμε.
Μια ποναμε εδω ,μια εκει και νομιζουμε οτι στο τελος θα μας παρουν με φορειο!Δεν τρεχει τιποτα και μη το ψαχνεις
συνεχεια!Οσο ασχολεισαι με το τι εχω(γιατι ποναω εδω?τι τσιμπημα ηταν παλι αυτο?..κδα)τοσο αυτο δεν σ\'αφηνει.

ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ
Το βαριεμαι ,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σχετιζεται με ελαφριας μορφης καταθλιψης.
Και γιατι να βαριεσαι?Δεν υπαρχει κατι που να σε ευχαριστει οταν το κανεις?Καποιο χομπυ δεν εχεις?Αν εισαι και σε πολη
βρες κατι που θα ηθελες να μαθεις και να κανεις και πηγαινε παρακολουθησετο!
Παλεψε!Μην αφηνεσαι!Μην περιμενεις να πεσει το μηλο ετοιμο να το φας!
Εδω ειμαστε και θα τα λεμε!

----------


## SILIA

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ..ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΝΟΣΟΦΟΒΙΑ..ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΡΙΠΗ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ..ΔΥΣΤΗΧΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΣΘΕΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ..ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΑ..ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ..ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ? ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ?..ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ.. ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΣΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΣΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ?ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΙΩΡΘΩΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ Η ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ?ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ PLEASE!

----------


## SILIA

τι καθομαι και γραφω γιατι το αφηνω να με ριχνει κατω???/ 
απο εδω και στο εξης δεν ξαναγραφω τιποτα για πονους και αλλες τετοιες αηδιες..στιριξη θα προσφερω ...ελπιδα να κανουμε ενα βημα πιο περα..κι ισως φτασουμε στην αντιπερα οχθη!

----------


## lenapiatsa

Γιατι ρε silia νοσοφοβια?Τι φοβασαι?Το θανατο?Που πονας και εισαι συνεχεια ετσι?
Παθολογικα ολες οι εξετασεις που εχεις κανει δειχνουν οτι εισαι μια χαρα.Ετσι δεν ειναι?
Εμενα οταν ειναι εντονες οι κρισεις,φοβαμαι γιατι εχω ενα ιατρικο ιστορικο αρκετα βαρυ.Καλυτερα να μη το γραψω και
αρχισεις να ψαχνεσαι στο κουτουρου!
Παλι ομως δεν το βαζω κατω!Μπορα ειναι ,λεω,θα περασει!
Θα περασουν!Θα μειωθει η ενταση τους!Απλα οταν ειναι σε εξαρση πανικοβαλεσαι!
Το θεμα ειναι να κανεις και να δινεις κουραγιο εσυ στον εαυτο σου!
Μια χαρα θα εισαι σε λιγο καιρο,θα το δεις!
Γενικα εγω ειμαι ταυρος!Δουλευα και δουλευω σαν μουλαρι!Ε,οταν με πιανουν οι κρισουλες καταβαλλομαι λιγο,αλλα ξερω οτι θα περασει!
Απλα αυτη τη φορα παραιτηθηκα τελειως και ηταν μεγαλυτερης διαρκειας η κριση,συνοδευομενη με καταθλιψη.
Ειχα να φυγω απ\'το νησι 2 χρονια.4 χρονια ειχα να παω στην ψυχιατρο.Παρατησα και τα χαπια πριν απο 6-7 μηνες!
Ηρθα κι εσκασα!
Τι σε ευχαριστει να κανεις!Ψαξε και βρεςτο!Να ξεφευγει το μυαλο σου απο την καθημερινη ρουτινα!
Εγω βαλτωσα εδω περα 2 χρονια,γι αυτο και εκανα μπαμ!Αλλα ηδη ,εδω και 2 βδομαδες υπαρχει καλυτερευση!
Γι\'αυτο μη φοβασαι!Στο ειπε και η γιατρος σου!Κανε λιγο υπομονη και θα γινεις περδικι!

----------


## tziba

Είμαι 32 ετών και εδώ και 5 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα αυτό ανέβασα πίεση 19/14!!!!!Έχω κάνει ό,τι εξετάσεις μπορείτε να φανταστείτε (holter 24h, υπέρηχους καρδιάς, νεφρών, επινεφριδίων, καρωτίδων, άνω- κάτω κοιλίας, θυροειδούς, τεστ κοπώσεως, άπειρες αιματολογικές εξετάσεις για θυροειδή, d-dimer, κάλιο κτλ, επισκέφθηκα νευρολόγο για εξέταση νεύρων, οφθαλμίατρο όπου μου έγινε βυθοσκόπηση, έκανα νεφρόγραμμα για τυχόν στένωση νεφρικής αρτηρίας και μετά από παρακολούθηση από υπερτασιολόγο μου παρακολουθούν το κάλιο γιατί την τελευταία φορά πριν 10 μέρες ήταν ακριβώς στο όριο (3,5 mm).μπορεί να κοιμόμουν 8-9 ώρες το βράδυ και το πρωί ξυπνούσα κατάκοπος.Επισκέφτηκα ψυχίατρο και εδώ και 22 μέρες μου χορηγήθηκε αγωγή για το άγχος με μέτρια μέχρι στιγμής αποτελέσματα.Το παράδοξο σε μένα είναι ότι ανεβάζω πίεση όταν μπαίνω σε ιατρεία, νοσοκομεία ή στο χώρο εργασίας μου (δικαστήρια) και όταν γίνονται συζητήσεις για ανακοπές καρδίας κτλ και μου πέφτει η πίεση 10,5/6,5 όταν πίνω κανά 2 ποτά. από το μεσημέρι και μετά δε στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων η πίεσή μου είναι 13/9.Μου έχουν χορηγήσει αντιυπερτασικά, αρχικά β- αναστολείς και εδώ και 2 μήνες ανταγωνιστή ασβεστίου αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα αποτέλεσμα.Όταν είμαι χαλαρός δεν ανεβάζω πίεση αλλά στα δικαστήρια ανεβάζω και μετά για όλη την ημέρα πονάει όλο μου το σώμα (και κυρίως αυχένας και αριστερά πλευρά) και καμιά φορά έχω ημικρανίες, ενώ η πίεση πέφτει σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Η υπερτασιολόγος προσανατολίζεται σε ιδιοπαθή υπέρταση και σε ένα μήνα θα γνωρίζω σίγουρα αν αποκλειστεί το ενδεχόμενο του υπεραλδοστερονισμού (έχω γίνει γιατρός και εγώ). δεν με πιάνει κανένα χάπι και πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση καθώς η γυναίκα μου, οι συγγενείς μου και οι φίλοι μου με έχουν βαρεθεί να λέω πονάω εδώ και εκεί, να έχω πίεση και να την μετράω συνεχώς. Πραγματικά που αλλού να πάω?

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

KAI ΕΓΩ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ .....ΠΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ:!!!!!! ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ?

----------


## pngts

ρε ανθρωπε πως γινεται να μην σε πιανει κανενα χαπι και να σε πιανει λιγο αλκοολ?αυτα τα εχεις πει στους γιατρους?

----------


## gennadios

geia sas paidia!! eimai 17 k exw piesh 11/5 k lene einai xamili ti mporo na kanw giafto ?

----------


## elis

να τρωσ αλατι

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> geia sas paidia!! eimai 17 k exw piesh 11/5 k lene einai xamili ti mporo na kanw giafto ?


ποιος το λέει??

----------

